# GF10: What do I do if an ebuild is missing from portage?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

What do I do if an ebuild is missing from portage and emerge search doesn't find what I'm looking for?

Not all packages have an ebuild yet. Search the forums and the gentoo bugs database to see if an ebuild has already been requested or submitted. If no bug exists, you may create one.  Please note, that there are no guarantees that ebuilds will be accepted, or created because it has been requested.  Alternatively, you can install the software manually. The final option is to find an alternative package to replace the missing one.

To learn more about creating ebuilds, visit the Gentoo Documentation page.

----------

